# just passing on what has resolved 90% of my reflux



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Some research led me to feel gerd is an issue of improper acid quality in the stomach (not too much acid). Some thinking here is that poor nutrition will fail to allow our bodies to produce quality stomach acid. I removed all processed foods for one and went on SCD diet (this was to help my post-i IBS). Along the way my gerd came and went, but for the last month NO GERD whatsoever after another diet modification made back then. What was it? Well since I am on SCD and have no processed food I am the one who controls my salt intake. I began using Celtic Salt, 1 teaspoon with each meal, and I greatly increased my daily water intake. I believe this combo has restored balance to my stomach acid levels and I am in great shape. After all our bodies need quality salt and other nutrients to create quality stomach acids. I've never gone this long without hints of reflux coming and going. Just passing that along for what it's worth. In a nut shell, go 100% whole foods only +1 tsp celtic salt per meal + 4-5 litres water per day.


----------



## Donna_UK (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi

Its great to hear that some people actually try and understand their bodies as apposed to relying prescribed drugs as a short term fix.

Whilst ive heard of all types of remidies associated with GERD etc, celtic salt ( thought all salt was bad for you!) apparently does have some benefits.

Heres an article I found whilst resaerching your success that has a few tips with regards to celtic salt; http://www.waterbenefitshealth.com/celtic-sea-salt.html

Thanks for sharing your success notes


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

The SCD is not billed as a low-carbohydrate diet. However, since it only allows specific carbohydrates, it effectively carbohydrate intake for many of its adherents. The authors Volek and Phinney in their book The Art and Science of Low Carbohydrate Living cite convincing evidence from peer-reviewed journals that people who restrict carbs AND restrict salt generally feel lousy and abandon carb restriction. They argue that adequate salt supplementation is a requirement for those who restrict carbs.

Separately, there is strong evidence (see Norman Robillard's books) that carb restriction relieves heartburn in many.

Together, we can conclude that heartburn sufferers could test the combination of carb restriction and salt supplementation.


----------

